# Any offers on an unpainted 8,500 point 40k ork army?



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi, I don't mean to be a burden, but I was looking to maybe sell an entire Ork army, I am willing to split it up. I may not have the time to paint it all, and was looking to get _about_ $900-$1000 for it with shipping. Hopefully, I can paint a bit of it soon, as I was going to try and break it up, or just sell it as is this summer. However if I get a good offer I'll sell it now.
It contains-
5 Warbosses
1 Ghazghkull
1 Wazdakka
3 Big Meks all custom made and converted(1 on bike)
300 ork boyz
50 Nobz
15 Kommandos
10 Tankbustas
15 lootas
15 Deffkoptas
2 Trukks
1 Killa Kan
20 Grotz
20 Flashgitz with Baddruk
Please respond and tell me what you would want. I need to at least get $800 for all of this.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Just a quick thing, If I can't get a good enough offer, I'll probably end up painting it, and selling it then.


----------



## atwias (May 3, 2011)

Could I get some pics of the flash gitz?


----------

